# Amazing Grace



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

A classic gospel song that’s been popular for eons. Hope you like my version,,thanks for listening !


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Great version.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you all for the compliments and “likes” !


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Just love it ! ;-)
Thanks for sharing ! 

Add on : 
Threw an eye at your chain : Love your Freight Train version too !


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

mawmow said:


> Just love it ! ;-)
> Thanks for sharing !
> 
> Add on :
> Threw an eye at your chain : Love your Freight Train version too !


Thank you, mawmow. I appreciate it!


----------

